# New SF Release.



## Triceratops

Just thought I'd add my press release for an up-and-coming title. Still waiting to be listed on Amazon.ca. No luck yet. Thanks for checking me out....

Chris



I'm proud to announce my latest release--Word Wars, an epic science fiction tale of the near future. Word Wars can be obtained directly at Rainbooks of Canada. The ISBN # is 978-1-897381-29-8. 
Once Upon a Goddess, an urban fantasy will be appearing in November of 2007, also by Rain Books
RAIN PUBLISHING INC. (Chris Stevenson)
http://www.rainbooks.com/Shop/home.php
Email me at: <A href="mailto:stevenson_333@msn.com">stevenson_333@msn.com
Pass=uncle1 mastodon






*Chris Stevenson's Word Wars takes place in a futuristic society where the written word has been banned by the government. The populace is forced to read the color bar language, and is subjected to the cruel and unusual punishments doled out by the Continental Security Agency. The agency is hiding a deep, dark secret that would change the technological base of the world. Mikus Markus and a ragtag bunch of rebels decide to escape across country, just ahead of pursuing “Slugs”, to find a 118-year-old African American man, who knows the secrets of the original written word that was* lost so long ago. 
Agent: Uwe Stender at TriadaUS:
TriadaUS Literary Agency


----------



## BUSHLEADER

*New Fantasy Release.*

Hi all, I have finally published my book, details as below. 
​*Lammeg's Quest*​
by Steven James Foreman
This item rated *Teen* by its creator. 
*Paperback book **$19.95*


*Description:*​

Lammeg’s Quest – a Fantasy novel for teenagers and adults alike. While embracing the Fantasy genre in a proven and traditional “sword and sorcery” theme, this adventurous tale also introduces alternative magic concepts and new species of fantastic beings. There are subtle and humorous references to real historic places and individuals, and comic characters that lend lighter moments to this story of the triumph of good over evil. 


Wandering in the woodlands of Eria, sad and alone after being cast out of his village by a cruel chieftain, the weakling Lammeg meets up with Balandir the Enchanter. Little does Lammeg know that Balandir will soon send him on a journey that is fraught with danger at every turn and which propels him into world of evil beings, malevolent ghosts, and terrible hardships. For Lammeg must go north in search of the lost Knife of Caladain, a quest that, if successful, will cast peace over the land of Eria and bring about the restoration of the Kingdom.
*Product Details:*
*Printed:* 250 pages, 6" x 9", perfect binding, 60# cream interior paper, black and white interior ink , 100# white exterior paper, full-color exterior ink 
*ISBN:* 978-1-4303-2328-0
*Publisher:* Lulu.com
*Rights Owner:* Steve Foreman
*Copyright:* © 2007 Standard Copyright License 
*Language:* English
*Country:* United Kingdom (Great Britain)
*Version:* 4
*Lulu Sales Rank:* 37,910
*Keywords:*
· teens
· young adult
· Fantasy
*Listed in:*
Science Fiction & Fantasy


----------



## BUSHLEADER

Re: Lammeg's Quest - 
If you click on the link: Steven James Foreman you will be taken to my storefront to see my other books that are now available through Lulu. Lammeg's Quest will also be available through Amazon and Barnes & Noble in September 2007.

All proceed go to the Steve Foreman's Outstanding Bar Bill fund! 

Thanks for letting me promote my work on this thread!

Cheers... Bushleader.


----------



## BUSHLEADER

*NOW AVAILABLE FROM AMAZON.COM*
*Lammeg's Quest

*by Steven James Foreman
This item rated *Teen* by its creator. 
*Paperback book **$19.95*



*Description:*​

Lammeg’s Quest – a Fantasy novel for teenagers and adults alike. While embracing the Fantasy genre in a proven and traditional “sword and sorcery” theme, this adventurous tale also introduces alternative magic concepts and new species of fantastic beings. There are subtle and humorous references to real historic places and individuals, and comic characters that lend lighter moments to this story of the triumph of good over evil. 


Wandering in the woodlands of Eria, sad and alone after being cast out of his village by a cruel chieftain, the weakling Lammeg meets up with Balandir the Enchanter. Little does Lammeg know that Balandir will soon send him on a journey that is fraught with danger at every turn and which propels him into world of evil beings, malevolent ghosts, and terrible hardships. For Lammeg must go north in search of the lost Knife of Caladain, a quest that, if successful, will cast peace over the land of Eria and bring about the restoration of the Kingdom.
*Product Details:*
*Printed:* 250 pages, 6" x 9", perfect binding, 60# cream interior paper, black and white interior ink , 100# white exterior paper, full-color exterior ink 
*ISBN:* 978-1-4303-2328-0
*Publisher:* Lulu.com
*Rights Owner:* Steve Foreman
*Copyright:* © 2007 Standard Copyright License 
*Language:* English
*Country:* United Kingdom (Great Britain)


----------



## Triceratops

Just thought I'd bring this back up--it seems like another review crashed with mine.  No prob.

Now I just wanted to say that FINALLY, at long last, that Word Wars was listed on Amazon.com today.  This was a struggle, full of mixups and tardy responses from my publisher and Amazon for over a month.  I'm glad to see they finally got it ironed out and that the whole stable of Rain authors is now on Amazon.

Just type in my name CHRIS STEVENSON, and look for the title Word Wars.  If anybody is interested in a review, I'll send you a doc file of the book.

Happy day!

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Congratulations, Chris!


----------



## Triceratops

Thank you, Teresa.  Took a gander at The Hidden Stars.  Ooooh, I'm intrigued.  I've got one called Planet Janitor Custodian of the Stars making the rounds with my agent.

Chris


----------

